# TeleInfo.de beim Spammen erwischt - Firma droht dem Zeugen



## Nebelwolf ✟ (8 Juli 2003)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich den vergangenen Wochen wurden immer wieder Spam-eMails versand, die für die Seiten w w w.map-scout.de und w w w.teleinfo.de geworben haben.

Die Firma schob die Verantwortung für diese eMails auf Teilnehmer Ihres Preisausschreibens ab. Jedoch wird die Firma der Lüge überführt, denn am  29. Juni meldet sich ein interessanter Zeuge in de.admin.net-abuse.mail:



> Ich habe inzwischen mal im Logfile meines Web-Accounts, wo
> meine CGI-Skripte liegen, nachgesehen.
> 
> Der massive Zugriff von der IP-Adresse 62.48.74.61 auf
> ...



Heute nun kann man im Heise Forum nachlesen, daß die Firma TeleInfo versucht, Daniel mit Drohungen einzuschüchtern: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/jo-08.07.03-002/

Daniels genialer Trick:
Es gibt versteckte dynamisch generierte Webseiten, das Lesen dieser Seiten wird aller Suchmaschinen verboten. Illegale Adressensammler halten sich nicht an dieses Verbot und ernten die Adressen ab. 

Die eMail-Adresse aber, die hat es in sich. Es ist keine normale Adresse, sondern Daniel kodiert in der Adresse die IP-Adresse des Erntebots und den Zeitpunkt des Abgrasens. 

Somit kann Daniel ohne daß er Daten speichern muß, den Besuch von Adreßdieben und den anschließenden Mißbrauch dokumentieren.

http://spamfang.rehbein.net/

Ich hoffe, die Juristen hier im Forum werfen ein Auge auf den Fall. 

Nebelwolf


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (10 Juli 2003)

2. Runde in der Spamaffäre um die Tele Info AG

Die Kontrahenten tauschen Presseerklärungen aus:

Daniel Rehbein: http://rehbein.net/teleinfo.html
Tele Info AG: http://cms.teleinfo.de/magazinanzeigen.c...1FFTZ4&dom=&a=p

Daniel ist ein brillianter Wurf gelungen, während Tele Info mit finsteren Verschwörungstheorien zu punkten versucht. Geschickt sichert sich die TeleInfo AG das Urheberrecht an ihrer Presseerklärung und verbietet zudem "falsches" Zitieren. 

In den letzten Tagen haben sich weiter Zeugen gemeldet, deren Webseiten und Server von dem Rechner der Tele Info AG abgeerntet worden sind.

Nebelwolf


----------



## DocSnyder (10 Juli 2003)

Meine Spamtrap-Site hat TeleInfo natürlich auch abgegrast und die davon geernteten Adressen bespammt.

Wer genügend Cola und Popcorn übrig hat, dem sei auch weiterhin gute Unterhaltung beschert:

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/hob-10.07.03-000/
http://groups.google.com/groups?q=teleinfo.de&scoring=d

/.
DocSnyder.


----------



## technofreak (10 Juli 2003)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/data/hob-10.07.03-000/



			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> *Teleinfo erklärt sich zu Spam-Vorwürfen*
> In einer Meldung vom 8. Juli 2003 beschrieb heise online, wie ein Anti-Spam-Aktivist versucht,
> Spammer beim Einsammeln von E-Mail-Adressen auf Websites zu erwischen. Das Verfahren
> wurde anhand eines Beispiels erläutert: Daniel Rehbein glaubt beweisen zu können, einen
> ...


tf


----------



## Heiko (10 Juli 2003)

Lies mal die Presseerklärung von denen.
Du lachst Dich tot...


----------



## technofreak (10 Juli 2003)

Presseerklärung  Teleinfo
Unterliegt das nicht der Sondermüllverordnung  unk: 
Auf der A61 bei Kerpen war die Autobahn für über 24 Stunden gesperrt, weil ätzende Gase 
bei einem LKW-Unfall ausgetreten sind, die sind bestimmt nicht so ätzend wie die Presseerklärung....
http://www.wdr.de/themen/verkehr/strasse/sperrung/index_sperrunga61.jhtml

tf


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (11 Juli 2003)

Gemein!

Wer hat Tele-Info verraten, daß morgen Freitag ist, und vor allem welches Brauchtum am Freitag gepflegt wird? Nach dem beeindruckenden Rundumschlag vom Mittwoch wirkt die heutige Presseerklärung ein wenig kleinlaut: Tele-Info Presseerklärung 10.7.2003 zum verzeitigen Ende des Gewinnspiels

Die Regie ist nicht wirklich gut.

Nebelwolf
(Auf einem riesengroßen Berg der schon oben genannten Nahrungsmittel sitzend)


----------



## DocSnyder (11 Juli 2003)

Schade dass TeleInfo nicht wie Heise ein Forum unter den Meldungen hat. Dann wäre heute der ultimative Freitag. 

/.
DocSnyder.


----------

